# Kaufberatung Monitor 22"-24"



## ziggi1 (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo, breucht ein bar Tipp für mein vorhaben.
Werde mir eine GTX 295 zulegen plus Monitor.

Er sollte bei Spielen Seher gut sein und auch einen HDMI-Anschluss, hat ja die 295. Oder an was soll ich bei Kauf achten?

Was ist eher zum Empfehlen beim zocken ein 22" oder ein 24"??
Preislich; naja sollte der Monitor es Wert sein

mfg
ziggi1


----------



## msix38 (7. Januar 2009)

Zum Zocken sind sicherlich beide gut geeignet. Ich würde mal sagen, dass der Unterschied nur marginal ist. Letzendlich wieder eine Frage des Geldbeutels.
Desweiteren würde ich keine GTX 295 nehmen, sondern stattdessen zu einer GTX 285 raten, da hast du keine Probleme mit Mikrorucklern.
LG Electronics Flatron W2242T, 22


----------



## ziggi1 (7. Januar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Desweiteren würde ich keine GTX 295 nehmen, sondern stattdessen zu einer GTX 285 raten, da hast du keine Probleme mit Mikrorucklern.



Naja, sind die Mikroruckler nicht schon Geschichte, oder minimal- so das man sie fast gar nicht mehr sieht.


----------



## msix38 (7. Januar 2009)

ziggi1 schrieb:


> Naja, sind die Mikroruckler nicht schon Geschichte, oder minimal- so das man sie fast gar nicht mehr sieht.


Das kommt aber wiederum auf das Auge eines jeden Betrachters an,  der eine achtet mehr der andere weniger drauf. Vielleicht würde Dich das nicht stören!? Ich weiß es nicht. Fest steht aber, dass Benches und viele Review/Tests/Berichte es deutlich gezeigt haben, das Dual Karten dieses Problem haben.
Ich will Dir nix einreden, die Entscheidung liegt allein ganz an Dir.
Ich kann Dir nur Rat geben.


----------



## emmaspapa (7. Januar 2009)

ich sehe selbst bei meiner HD3870X2 keine Microruckler, andere schon  Ich persönlich würde Dir den Acer P243Wd empfehlen, ist allerdings spiegelnd. Steht bei mir auf dem Tisch.
ErrorPage


----------



## CrSt3r (7. Januar 2009)

DELL 2408WFP oder DELL 2709W


----------



## bauer-akil (7. Januar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Das kommt aber wiederum auf das Auge eines jeden Betrachters an,  der eine achtet mehr der andere weniger drauf. Vielleicht würde Dich das nicht stören!? Ich weiß es nicht. Fest steht aber, dass Benches und viele Review/Tests/Berichte es deutlich gezeigt haben, das Dual Karten dieses Problem haben.
> Ich will Dir nix einreden, die Entscheidung liegt allein ganz an Dir.
> Ich kann Dir nur Rat geben.



und es kommt auf die framerate an. wenn du 8-oder sogar 16x fsaa auf deine games klatschen wirst, und dann auch noch in full hd+ auflösungen zockst, befindest du dich wahrscheinlich auch mit einer gtx 295 in 30er "frameregionen".

Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du die MR siehst, größer.


----------



## ziggi1 (8. Januar 2009)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde Dir den Acer P243Wd empfehlen, ist allerdings spiegelnd. Steht bei mir auf dem Tisch.



Der schaut recht gut aus, aber sollte man nicht eher einen kaufen der mehr Kontrast hat wie dieser, oder ist die Helligkeit (300 cd)wichtiger - von den zwei kriterien.  

Und wie ist das mit den Widescreen-Format?
Haben das alle bei 24"

Was haltet ihr von den Hersteller LG. z.B dieser W2452T oder gibt´s da bessere in der Grösse.

is ziemlich schwer von lauter baume den wald zu sehen
den hab ich auch schon ins auge genommen, was sagen die porfis dazu
SyncMaster 2493HM


----------



## Katastrophenmann (9. Januar 2009)

Ich kann euch diesen 24 Zoll Monitor von NEC empfehlen, der heute von PRAD.de mit sehr gut getestet wurde:

*NEC 24WMGX³: 24 Zoll Monitor brilliert auf ganzer Linie*
Mit dem 24WMGX³ bietet NEC ein Multimedia-Gerät der besonderen Klasse an. Ausgerüstet mit zahlreichen Anschlussmöglichkeiten und einer Fernbedienung ist klar, dass dies kein reiner Computerbildschirm ist, sondern ein zusätzlich auf den Videobetrieb ausgelegtes Display.

Dies bestätigt auch die Verwendung eines neuen AMVA-Panels (Advanced Multi-Domain Vertical Alignment), welches kräftigere und natürlichere Farben anzeigen und Schlierenbildung, wie auch Farbverblassen bei seitlicher Betrachtung minimieren soll.

Dank seiner vielen Anschlüsse und des neuartigen Panels scheint das Display bestens für diese Aufgaben ausgestattet zu sein. Der NEC 24WMGX³ wurde im ausführlichen PRAD Testbericht getestet, wie gut er als Multimedia-Gerät einsetzbar ist:

*Hier gehts zum Test: PRAD | Testbericht NEC MultiSync 24WMGX³

Über Preissuchmaschine ist er ab 600 Euro zu bekommen!*


----------



## ziggi1 (9. Januar 2009)

Katastrophenmann schrieb:


> Über Preisssuchmaschiene ist er ab 600 Euro zu bekommen!




in österreich kostet er 886€

vllt gibts ja in den nächsten wochen einen preissturz

ist aber ein Spitzen Produkt, gefält mir
möcht auch ein spitzen...... 

Samsung hab ich auch schon einige unter die lube genommen
schön langsam komm ich der sache näher

Bin für weiter Ratschläge oder Tipp´s offen, Bitte sogar darum!

mfg
ziggi1


----------



## portishead2 (9. Januar 2009)

Ein Hallöchen ins Forum und hier ist mein 1. "richtiger" Beitrag,

@ziggi1
ich hab mal gelesen das Leute mit schlechten Augen besser zu 22'' greifen sollten, da diese ja normalerweiße die größte Bilddiagonale im 1620 x 1020 Bereich haben. Im Gegensatz zu 24'', die ja normalerweiße die kleinste Größe im 1920 x 1080 sind. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja bei deiner Entscheidung

Mfg
Portishead2


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob der ViewSonic schon gepostet wurde, zu dem Preis allerdings eine Überlegung wert.

TFT-Monitore VIEWSONIC VX2433wm


----------



## ziggi1 (9. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob der ViewSonic schon gepostet wurde, zu dem Preis allerdings eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> TFT-Monitore VIEWSONIC VX2433wm




Danke für den tipp, der ist erstaunlich beim ersten durchlesen!
Denn werde ich näher betrachten


Sind nicht auch 24" mit dieser 1920 x1200 Auflösung bestückt?

@portishead2
sitz eh ca. 40-50 cm vom Bildschirm entfernt und Brillen hab ich auch, zum Glück nicht viel ungefähr 1. Dioptrien.
Aber is auch sicherlich ein Argument

hab alarmstufe rot 3 gezockt mit meinem 19" bei 1280x1024
is echt schon unerträglich und groß.


----------



## ziggi1 (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Hätte da noch eine Algemeine Frage zu Bild in Bild Funktion?

Ist es möglich z.B auf einer Hälfte Surfen und auf der anderen Seite mit meiner SKYSTAR HD2 - TV zu sehen??
Oder sagen wir so: eine Seite PC andere Seite TV-Karte, vorausgesetzt "PIP" lässt sich so einestellen. Nehme ich mal an, oder?

mfg
ziggi1


----------



## bauer-akil (14. Januar 2009)

ziggi1 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hätte da noch eine Algemeine Frage zu Bild in Bild Funktion?
> 
> ...



ich kenn dieses Programm jetzt nicht, aber kannst du dir nicht einfach das Window so hinziehen, dass die Hälfte des Bildschirmes mit deinem TV-Programm und die andere mit nem Browser ausgefüllt ist?

Wüsste nicht, wo das Problem sein soll...


----------



## ziggi1 (15. Januar 2009)

korrekt, würde mich selbst interessieren was gestern in meinem Gehirn so vorging.

man sollte auch umständlich denken, ansonst wäre ja alles so leicht


----------



## bauer-akil (15. Januar 2009)

ziggi1 schrieb:


> korrekt, würde mich selbst interessieren was gestern in meinem Gehirn so vorging.
> 
> man sollte auch umständlich denken, ansonst wäre ja alles so leicht



lool. ja wenn du sonst keine Probleme hast...

Ich find, dass ziemlich vieles auch so schwer ist, da muss ich es mir nicht noch komplizierter machen
(z.B. warum die linux distro "good-os" einfach eine Partition von einer Festplatte, die über eine ganze platte ging, auf der ich nicht mal was geändert hab, unbrauchbar macht... so ein mist)


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (16. Januar 2009)

Ich schließe mich der Frage mal an.

Ich suche nen 22" TFT bis 200€ hoch. Allerdings hab ich von den technischen Dingen nicht so die Ahnung bei Monitoren.
Er sollte aber ein gutes Kontrastverhältnis haben und 16:9 Format.

TFT Wide Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hier sind ja einige gute dabei bis 200€ hoch, welche davon wären eurer Erfahrung nach empfehlenswert?


----------



## roga01 (16. Januar 2009)

Ich würde den 26" Bildschirm von Novita empfehlen. Ich weiß, dass du nicht nach einem 26" suchst, aber bei einem Preis von ca.330€ kann man kaum wiederstehen. In der neuesten Ausgabe der PCGH hat er die Note 1,97 ergattert.

NovitA 2602WHD, 26", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ziggi1 (16. Januar 2009)

okay danke nochmal

hab mich für den "NEC MultiSync 24WMGX³" entschieden.
jetzt bestellt, bin gespannt wie lange es dauert!


naja, wird ja 10 Jahre halten um den Preiss


----------



## MrFat (25. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte das Thema nochmal aufgreifen. Ich habe bei mir noch einen Röhrenmonitor 19 Zoll (gefühlte 10 Tonnen schwer ^^) auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Nun möchte ich mir endlich mal einen LCD holen.

Die Anwendungsgebiete sind bei mir sehr vielseitig. Ich brauche ihn natürlich für Spiele und Internetdarstellungen. Genauso brauche ich ihn aber auch für Office-Anwendungen.

Würdet ihr mir da eher einen 22" oder lieber doch einen 24" LCD empfehlen.

PS.: Im Bereich Monitore bin ich der absolute Noob


----------



## ziggi1 (25. Januar 2009)

22" oder 24 würde ich sage, kommt auf deine Grafikkarte an, bei der Größe der Monitor;ob du auch die Auflösungen nutzen kannst, ich hab mir jetzt den geleistet NEC MultiSync 24WMGX³, da ich mir auch eine GTX 295 zugelegt hab 

Schau mal bei PRAD.DE vorbei das is die Ultimatiefe Seite bei Monitoren, da wirst du sicher fündig! Sind einige 22er - 24er zöllner mit ausgezeigtem Testergebnis.

PRAD | Testberichte


----------



## MrFat (25. Januar 2009)

Ich will mir entweder ne HD4870 1024MB holen oder GTX 260 bzw. GTX 285.

Da denke ich mal ist ein 24" besser oder?


----------



## bauer-akil (26. Januar 2009)

MrFat schrieb:


> Ich will mir entweder ne HD4870 1024MB holen oder GTX 260 bzw. GTX 285.
> 
> Da denke ich mal ist ein 24" besser oder?


 
jaha.is halt größer. und wenns deine grafikkarten schaffen, das bildmaterial für die auflösung (meistens 1920*1080) zu liefern, ist es natürlich besser, zumal du auch eine höhere pixeldichte als bei nem 22" 16:10 monitor hättest.

Aber bei einer der beiden Grafikkarten dürfte das mit der performance eigentlich klar gehen.

ps: nachteil 24": er ist natürlich teurer, aber das dürfte klar sein.


----------



## MrFat (26. Januar 2009)

bauer-akil schrieb:


> jaha.is halt größer. und wenns deine grafikkarten schaffen, das bildmaterial für die auflösung (meistens 1920*1080) zu liefern, ist es natürlich besser, zumal du auch eine höhere pixeldichte als bei nem 22" 16:10 monitor hättest.
> 
> Aber bei einer der beiden Grafikkarten dürfte das mit der performance eigentlich klar gehen.
> 
> ps: nachteil 24": er ist natürlich teurer, aber das dürfte klar sein.




Jo das ist klar ^^

Also ich muss schon sagen das mich NEC MultiSync 24WMGX³ sehr reizt... doch ist er mit doch etwas seht teuer ^^

Na mal schauen was sich noch so ergibt


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (26. Januar 2009)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 24 Zoll - Asus VW246H

greetz


----------



## MrFat (26. Januar 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 24 Zoll - Asus VW246H
> 
> greetz




Das ist schon eher ein Preis, mit dem ich was anfangen kann... armer Zivi eben ^^

Der schaut echt nich schlecht aus


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (26. Januar 2009)

richtig kann ich nur empfehlen...eignet sich gut zum zocken oder für multimediaanwendungen....also zuschlagen^^

greetz


----------



## LoSti88 (1. Februar 2009)

iiyama ProLite E2407HDS-B1, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, HDMI, DVI, Audio Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

kann ich dir bestens empfehlen, 24" für 207 €, super moni


----------

